# headliner question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I laid out my new headliner to match up with the old one and the fabric that holds the rods don't match up...has anyone encountered this problem? 

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What is different about it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

i know you've swapped roofs, etc, but do you have the original one to compare it to?? It needs to be the same. My hat's off to you: I PAID to have mine installed in the '65!!!! (I DO hear that it's not really a bad job, though)
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I put one in my `65 like 15 yrs ago, one came with the car so I installed it just cause it had none and looked bad just steel. I couldn't get it to look "Perfect" though and it never had the sail panels, but it was better then nothing. So this last`s fall`s resto I paid someone to do the whole thing and it looks factory now!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I do have the original one to compare it to and the last two places where the rods go through don't match up. One has a 1 1/2 inch discrepancy and the last one has four inches. I'm going to take it to a seamstress and have it altered....just another issue:willy:
I was thinking of putting the old one in for it's not in bad shape but I need the new sail panels for the old ones are shot and the color is just too faded.
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tryed to install it yet?? I'm just wondering if the one you had was a replacment and not original and now this new one might be right and fit the car?? Or no?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda....you can re-dye your old headliner with RIT dye available at the supermarket. I would RETURN the errant headliner to the manufacturer and get one that fits. That's what you paid for.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

All I know is that the old headliner fit perfectly and the new one will have to be altered to fit. Another return? Damn.....all because of this roof thing:lol: If we lay the headliner out, the holes in the roof for the rods don't match up. We have them all marked from when we took them out for all you guys know, they are different.
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, turns out a seamstress won't be able to fix the problem. The new headliner has equal distance between rods while mine gets wider in the back. We didn't swap out the roof supports when we changed it, so the holes are still the original. Anyways, they can't "add" fabric, only cut it to make it shorter. I guess I'll just have to return the new one.
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with the replacment Linda! :cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I called Ames yesterday and went through the measurements. They are going to call the manufacturer and get one made for me without even returning the old one! Now, that's customer service...
Linda


----------

